# Baby platy discovered and dont know what to do?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't know what to do i just notice that i have a baby platy i dont have the supplies to take care of it till i get paid next week what can i do i also see more little egg what do i do with them if i grab them with net they wil get stuck so what i do. i also have a sucker and i think when he see them he is going to eat them also i think my 2 platy are eatting them to cause how come i discovered only one alive.?


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

There's a few choices here. One, it is the only one left and yes, the mother ate the others. Two, it is ONE of the ones still left. It is highly more probable that the others are hiding in your rocks and plants. Unless your tank is completely bare, more are probably hiding under the rocks. I sometimes find 2-3 week old fry in the tanks when I do a complete gravel clean. (when I lift up all rocks and the gravel completely stirs) Three, the mother's not done giving birth yet, and maybe that's the only one you see for now? I dunno.

Really, I think that a few survived, you just haven't seen the others yet. There's probably a couple more in your gravel. Platy fry are usually as small as guppy fry and they can get in your gravel pretty easy. 

As far as what you can do, since you said you don't get paid til next week, and you don't have a net obviously, the only thing you can really do is hope it survives. Make sure you have plenty of places for it to hide. (ie, rocks, gravel, plants) It has a natural instinct to hide from larger fish. And they usually get pretty quick in a few days. My opinion is if it lasts overnight, it'll live. At least that's what I think. Others can testify. lol. I'm guessing you don't have another tank right? Yeah, this is the best I could do. 

And as for the clear eggs, the fish will eat it, so I really wouldn't bother taking it out. They're not going to fertilize if that's your question.  Congrats on the fry.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

One thing's for sure, if you lose these fry, there will always be another batch next month.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

*Thank You Guys*

Well thanks for the advice i think i gona burrow some money from my friend cause is my first little baby fish i would like to feel good about raising the baby fish. And if it don't make it till then i guess i will cry a little and then get over it lol  i am just playing but yeah i'll be ready next time thanks you guys.


----------

